# Transporting Catfish



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

My brother-in-law and I have been asked to get the catfish out of a local farm pond. I'm not sure why the owner doesn't want them anymore, but nevertheless, he doesn't. We aren't into eating what we catch, so we want to move them to another body of water. We have a river/lake in mind that we'd like to release them into, because we were afraid putting them in another local pond would throw off the ecosystem balance (since ponds are generally small). I was just wondering if anyone had any tips on the best way to transport these things, to ensure that they don't die in the process. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

I have a big cooler and an areator hooked up to a 9 volt. But depending on how many and how big they are, a bucket will work just fine. Catfish are usually pretty hardy. If you were closer you would be more than welcome to put them in my pond if they were big. lol. To be honest with you transporting fish is illegal in Ohio, but there are many that do it, and I will be the first to admit it. I look at it as saving the fish becausee if I dont take them from the places I do they would probably end up freezer burnt in someone elses freezer.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

I didn't realize it was illegal. Someone in another post mentioned I should check on that and I hadn't even thought about that being a chance. I feel the same way though. If we don't catch them and put them somewhere else, they'll end up dead.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not sure how transporting fish from one place to another is a gaurantee that they won't end up dead by one means or another,because they all will, eventually  
i also don't see the possibility of being "freezer burnt" as a legitimate excuse for transporting fish illegally(especially from waters to public waters) from one body of water to another,or a means to eliminate the possiblity of such.
it is possible though,to transmit diseases,parasites and such that may infect fish contained in an isolated private pond/lake,to wild fish populations,which is one of the reasons for it being illegal.so my advise is don't.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Of course the ywill all eventually die, thats a given. I would jsut much rather see a fish, especially a large catfish, die of natural casues rather then being slaughtered. The fish that I transport all go into my pond, which is private. And the fish in my pond dont leave it so if they get a parasite I guess its my own loss. If fish could thank me im sure they would.haha

Its not like its an under cover money making operation, its jsut moving a few cats to a safer place. Let me ask this, how many have stocked a pond with fish you caught?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

some day when i'm older and wiser,i may come to understand why people who trap and kill animals for their fur,and kill other animals for sport and food,can have such a ngative view of others who catch and kill fish to eat


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Guys, I just asked an innocent question about transporting fish. I didn't realize it was illegal and now I do. Why it has started a rash of sarcastic remarks, I'm not quite sure. The point was not to get people fighting with one another about fishing/hunting/trapping/killing/eating ethics, so relax.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

there's no fighting here.sometimes differing opinions evolve from a discussion,and it often starts when someone takes the original point in another direction.
i'm sure that if they need removed,and you can't find a place other than public waters to transfer them to,you could find volunteers to catch them,or take them off your hands,who would find some other good use for them.
if you're not too far from me,i might even volunteer,myself  
and i gaurantee they won't go to waste.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

unless i'm wrong,taking them from a private pond then putting them into a public body of water is illegal.since the farmer wants them out it seems that the problem is what to do with them after they're caught.here's a suggestion.call your local vfw or amvets,ask them if they would like to have them for a fish fry.if they take them i would say that 1 of 2 things will happen.they use them as a fund raiser or,and this is the most likely,they'll simply have a fish fry for some of the vets.either way the fish will be put to good use and the farmer who lets you fish will be happy.
trap,fish are meant to be eaten! you seem like you just don't care to see other folks catch,eat fish and enjoy themselves.there's nothing illegal about it but,by your statement, "To be honest with you transporting fish is illegal in Ohio, but there are many that do it, and I will be the first to admit it"admits to breaking the law.just something to think about.i'm not trying to fire up an argument with you just trying to make you see that not everyone else who fishes is a freezer filling slob.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jeffmo's idea is a great one too.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

call your local vfw or amvets said:


> Also, let the farmer know that to donate them, he can probly get a tax write-off in the process!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I though I made a post but I didnt, catfish can stay alive for ever you can strap it to your hood and drive for 3 hours and it would still be alive. ANd it is illegal to privately stock a species in a public place. WHat kind of catfish are they?


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

They're channel cats.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The other suggestion if you are very set against eating them is find another person local that would like them in their private pond as this would be legal. I did the same deed a few years back for someone by cleaning a few out of a pond. I knew that they would not taste very good as they were 30"+ and close to 15 years old. My father took them and ate them but I am not sure if he made it through all of them. I just really did not like the taste of them when they got that large.

You may find someone who would like to have them in their pond to catch. Who knows they may even decide to eat them once they catch them too.


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll come catch them and move them to my bellypond  For free


----------

